# question about tires



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

My friend just blew out one of his tires on his SE. The stock size is 225/50/17, but the tire choice is pretty limited. besides speedometer calculations being off, would there be any other disadvantage of running something like a 245/45/17 size? what's the width of the stock 17" wheels on the SEs?

edit: found that they are 7" wide so i'm guessing anything bigger than 225 isn't the best idea. how about a 225/55/17 tire? i'd rather have dunlop sp5000s than any of the tires listed for the 225/50/17 size


----------



## 2k2madmax (Apr 1, 2003)

I just bought Kuhmo Ecsta MX 235/45/17. I know that it is not recommended for the 7" wheel, but discout tire said they do it all the time and haven't had any problems


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

I put the 245/45/17 tires on my original rims a few months ago. I love them...no problems whatsoever! I love the look with the extra width.


----------



## dstrawsb (Nov 20, 2003)

*Got u beat*



shunnell said:


> I put the 245/45/17 tires on my original rims a few months ago. I love them...no problems whatsoever! I love the look with the extra width.


I just got my first used Maxima a month ago and it came with 235-55-17's on it.

These are the Goodyear Eagle RSAs, they look really big, car skates around in the rain really bad.


Don


----------



## audtatious (Oct 4, 2003)

I just dealt with the same issue. Tire replacement for the 17" rims. The "best" seem to be the Pilot Sport A/S's. Of course, at $200ea they are a bit more than I wanted to spend each 40k miles. I ended up upgrading to 18's and putting on a set of Sumitomo HTR+ 235-40-18's. Awesome tire and well worth the upgrade...


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

I have Kuhmo Ecsta 235/45/17. They look a lot better that a 50-55 series to me. Best tire you can get is the Pilot Sport A/S's like audtatious said...if you want to spend that much. Or the Kuhmos are about $140 each.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

I've run all kinds of tires on mine and they all skate in the rain


----------

